# Civil Service work in Garda Stations



## AnnT (24 Sep 2007)

I went for a Clerical Officer interview for the Civil Service recently.  They said that if I was successful I would be put on a panel for jobs.

They said there may be jobs in the Garda Stations.   Does anyone know what type of work a civil service person would do in a garda station?

Also the letter with particulars of office state that the hours of work are 41 per week.  I thought that all full time jobs would have 39 hrs in the contract.  Also I thought that civil service and council jobs usually have shorter hours of work than private sector e.g. our local council works from 9.30-5 with an hour for lunch & other offices work 9-5 with an hour for lunch.

How are they calculating the 41 hours a week?  Do they include lunch breaks or exclude them>

Tks


----------



## shanesgal (24 Sep 2007)

Lunch would be included in the 41 hours so really it would be a 36 hour week.  Many of the garda stations do not have flexi time but I have heard that they are great places to work as a Clerical Officer.  The work seems to involve a lot of typing (statements etc)  though..


----------



## AnnT (24 Sep 2007)

Tks for the reply.

What would the work be like?

I don't mind if there is lots of typing but would there be a bit of variety in the work?


----------



## Staples (24 Sep 2007)

Without being unkind, I think it's fair to say that the Gardai haven't exactly embraced the computer age. One I know was recently lamenting the passing of the telex machine. 

I think you'll find that in a Garda station, you'll be doing a lot of typing, filing and the mundane stuff that the gardai don't feel like doing.

In the long term, it won't really assist your promotion prospects as you won't have any exposure to, or develop any experience of, civil service supervisory or mangement positions.

You may well have a bit of craic in the short term but consider what you want in the longer term. If you have aspirations to progress through some grades, assignment to a garda station is perhaps not the best move.


----------



## AnnT (25 Sep 2007)

Thanks for this Staples.

Honest feedback is what I need.

Currently working in the private sector for the last 10 yrs.  Have a degree & professional qualification.  I want more job security and a better work life balance, hence trying to get into the public sector.

I don't mind working at the lower level for a while, but ultimately I would like to get promoted, do (reasonably) interesting work while having a 35 or 40 hour week.

However, if I get a garda clerical officer job, would I be able to transfer into another dept which gives better experience after a year or two?  I am afraid if the garda depts are like you say, everyone might want to transfer out of them, and one could be stuck in them for years & years.  

Also the salary is only starting at 23K.  I know it will eventuallly go up to about 34K, but it is hard to support a family on this, so I am anxious to get in & get promoted.  I have been in and out of contract work for the last few years, so I would be half afraid to turn down a permanent job.

All comments/observations please

A.


----------



## Green (25 Sep 2007)

AnnT said:


> Honest feedback is what I need.
> 
> Have a degree & professional qualification. I want more job security and a better work life balance, hence trying to get into the public sector. /quote]
> 
> Ann, so you have been offered the CO in a Garda Station, however I notice that you have a degree and other qualifications. Have you also tried for the EO and Ao positions? They would give you the same flexibility and security but with more pay. Also, if you took the CO you could go for EO & AO while working with the Gardai.


----------



## AnnT (25 Sep 2007)

I know that if I get any job in the Civil Service I would need to take it.

However, I am a bit afraid that the interviewers for the EO & AO might be more likely to dismiss my application if I am e.g. 4 or 5 years in the Garda Station.  They might think that the CO in a Garda station is a less challenging post & they might give the jobs to COs coming from other sections.   I know I have no job security in the private sector but at least I feel my experience is more 'valid'.


----------



## Green (25 Sep 2007)

AnnT said:


> I know that if I get any job in the Civil Service I would need to take it.
> 
> However, I am a bit afraid that the interviewers for the EO & AO might be more likely to dismiss my application if I am e.g. 4 or 5 years in the Garda Station. They might think that the CO in a Garda station is a less challenging post & they might give the jobs to COs coming from other sections. I know I have no job security in the private sector but at least I feel my experience is more 'valid'.


 
AnnT I have underlined your key point but it is not a valid concern. I will pm u.


----------



## tinkerbell (25 Sep 2007)

Working for the Gardai is exactly what it says on the tin - you are employed by them and treated as one of them even though you are CO in a public service.  Your immediate bosses will more than likely be sergeants, inspectors, etc. who have a very different way of dealing with staff than EOs, HEO's etc.   Its very very different to being a civil servant in a government department or agency.   Work can be tedious and boring and no flexibility is the norm.     PM me if you want a bit more detail.   They are recruiting hundreds of COs at the moment.  You have to wait two years until after probation before you can apply for promotion so I don't expect that can be easy to obtain by then.  Some stations are great, others are bad - luck will dictate which one you get.  Personally, in my own experience, its not a great place to enter.  Hope its different for you


----------



## Staples (27 Sep 2007)

Working as a CO in the Civil Service can be a bit soul destroying, particularly if you've been used to working to a higher level and actually using your professional expertise.  It can take years (upon years) to get promoted from CO and I certainly wouldn't bank on it, no matter how suitable you, yourself, feel you are.

As another poster has alluded to, you'd be better advised to enter at AO level.  This is a reasonably senior grade with good levels of professional responsibility.  EO level is OK, but AO is far preferable.

Interviewers won't necessarily look down on you for having worked in a garda station, but working there won't expose you to the type of managerial/supervisory work that you would need to draw on in an interview.  Interviewers need to see the relevant experience you've gained.

AS for wheter garda stations are popular places to work, my feeling is that they are for some - a bit of craic, routine work, same ol', same ol' probably suits plenty.

But from how you describe yourself and your aspirations, i don't think it's the place for you.


----------



## Rovers1901 (28 Sep 2007)

There was a competition for AO at the start of the year. That probably means there won't be another one for another year or very possibly two. The last one before this year was 2005. So hanging on for AO might be a long wait....


----------



## Green (28 Sep 2007)

Staples said:


> It can take years (upon years) to get promoted from CO and I certainly wouldn't bank on it, no matter how suitable you, yourself, feel you are.


 
Perhaps this was true in the past but not so in the last 10 years. I have seen many people work there way up quickly from CO.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Sep 2007)

There's a competition for AP being advertised on  ....don't know if the closing date has passed though...


----------



## AnnT (28 Sep 2007)

Tks for the replies.  I am trying for AO & EO.  As I am living outside Dublin, and am tied to a particular location, I know that there is no guarantee of even getting one of these.  I know it could take 4 or 5 yrs to get the AO or EO if I even get one then.  

Currently I am in contract jobs, getting about 30K for a 45 hr week & no job security.  However I really like my work, even if it is very pressurised at times & it is hard to have a quality of life.

If I get a CO job, I will take it and see from there.  I know I cannot bank on getting a promotion etc, and it could take years to move up to a more senior grade.  On the other hand, do I want to be in and out of contract work for the next few years & having to commute (sometimes 25 miles) to a job?

Tks for answers and any further observations/comments are welcome


----------



## Staples (28 Sep 2007)

From how you descibe your situation, it may well be a CO job would be suitable after all.  There's virtually no stress at that level (unless you want it!), ther's excellent job security and the pay isn't all that different to what you earn now.  With flexi-time, job-sharing etc, you can work hours that suit your domestic circumstances.  However, I remain of the view that the CO grade can be a difficult one to progress from, not least becasue of the numbers operating at this level.  That said you've as good an opportunity as anyone else. 

I would still caution against taking a job in a garda station.  You would be quite isolated in terms of not having many civil service colleagues around and you may be treated as something of a dogsbody.

Your best bet would be to talk to someone who works there.  Perhaps call the Public Appointments Service, ask which stations are assigned COs and call in to one of them.  I'm sure they'd be more than happy to have a chat.


----------



## AnnT (28 Sep 2007)

The thing is, every garda stn could be different.  I would prefer to work in a team, with at least one other CO, or even me and an EO.  I have worked before in companies where I was the only accounts person, ok at the time, but not what I'd love long term.

Also a CO will not give an honest opinion, over the phone, possibly with a superintendent listening on the other line   I'm more likely to get honest feedback from sites like this, particularly with PMs. 

I am on panels for other CO jobs as well in state bodies, so if something comes up I will take it.  I could be in a garda stn job for a year, and I could be called to CO job in another body.  (I know it may or may not happen, depends on how many people they call off the panels).  At least then I will know I have 'tried'.  I know that COs in different organisations, and even in different sections in the same organisation would have different work & different experiences.


----------



## Welfarite (28 Sep 2007)

is there any chance that you could get a lateral transfer to another gov. dept in your area? Of course, this depends on somebody wanting to transfer into the GS!


----------



## AnnT (28 Sep 2007)

This is what I'm afraid of. I'm not banking on being able to transfer out of a garda stn if I don't like it.  I would have to keep trying to get high up on the other Clerical Officer panels in other government jobs.

If I get the garda stn, I will take it.  I am on panels for Council & HSE as well.  If I was in the garda stn for a year and got one of these, technically I could take it??  I know it seems unusual to leave one Clerical officer job (garda stn) for another (Council/Corporation).  

If I did this, would the garda stn experience be recognised as one point on the scale, or would I have to go back to 23K again?


----------



## Staples (28 Sep 2007)

COs in garda stations are effectively Department of Justice staff.  Most governments make assignments on the basis that they'll last for at least 2 or 3 years, possibly stretching to infinity!  After a couple of years you could reasonably ask for a transfer to another CO post with the Dept of Justice.  Transfering to other government departments within the same grade is rare unless for the purposes of decentralisation e.g. moving to the Department of Defence because it's moving to Newbridge.  

As long as you stay within the broad CS structure, your accumulated service will count towards pay increments, seniority, etc.  There's no such direct link with the HSE or Councils but they may still recognise your service. You'd need to check directly with these bodies.

Incidentally, I know of one individual who left the CS for the HSE and regretted it almost immediately.  He felt the CS was a much more professional organisation.


----------



## shanesgal (28 Sep 2007)

25 miles is a reasonable commute.  Are you sure that you are going to get a job in a garda station outside of Dublin straight away?  Normally people have to spend the first few years in Dublin when they start in the Civil Service.  Many people commute 80 miles each way to get to work each day to get through the few years until they get a transfer or decentralise nearer to home.


----------



## AnnT (28 Sep 2007)

Hi Shanesgal,

I am in the mid west of Ireland.  

I am only interested in jobs within a 30 mile radius of home.  This is because my spouse has a permanent job here & we have a house.  I would prefer to pick up some temporary work locally rather than move to Dublin.  Also my spouse would divorce me if I were to move to Dublin & live separately Mon to Fri   I have said in my applications for government jobs, that I would only be interested in X location.  I have commuted for the past 15 years in my current career, and I am trying to get slightly shorter hours & a more stable job, hence applying for the government jobs.

I am just trying to find out about the work in Garda stations.  I know that I may not be called at all off the panel.  They do not give jobs to everyone on the panel.  I am on another panel as well for a different government job, and I was trying to see what each government job entailed e.g. type of work, opportunities to progress etc.


----------



## tinkerbell (28 Sep 2007)

COs in garda stations are not under the Dept of Justice for nearly a year now.   That tie has unfortunately been cut and they are now under the Garda Commissioner.  See [broken link removed]


----------



## Zibby (5 Oct 2007)

I have passed the interview for CO in the Limerick area, I asked before my interview where the positions were for, they said it was for several departments in the Limerick area, no one mentioned Garda Stations.  Can anyone advise on this, would you think it is the Garda Station?  How long will I be waiting to be called for a position?


----------



## AnnT (5 Oct 2007)

They may be in the Garda Stations, then again they may be in other depts.  Sometimes if you are high up on the panel you could be called after a month or two,  otherwise you could be waiting six months.  Also bear in mind that not everyone on the panel will actually get a job. 

Panels usually last one year, maybe two.  The Civil Service keep calling people from the panel according to as the vacancies come up.  If you are unlucky, only 6 or 8 jobs could be given out in the year, and the panel could expire before you actually get a job.  This has happened in the past.

If you like you could ring them and ask how far down you are on the panel.


----------



## Staples (9 Oct 2007)

Zibby said:


> I have passed the interview for CO in the Limerick area, I asked before my interview where the positions were for, they said it was for several departments in the Limerick area, no one mentioned Garda Stations. Can anyone advise on this, would you think it is the Garda Station? How long will I be waiting to be called for a position?


 
With all the big departments (mainly Revenue) in Limerick with probably a couple of hundred CO positions, I think it's highly unlikely (although a remote possibility) that you would be assigned to a Garda Station.


----------

